

Qwest "Every Movie" commercial (1999) - simonster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ9qcp6Lcno

======
tshtf
Reminds me of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PJcABbtvtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PJcABbtvtA)

